# The Official 12/6-12/7 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Dec 6, 2004)

Remember these from last season?  This storm may not amount to that much, but I figured I'd start one anyway. Anyway, some light snow is beginning to fall in Southern Connecticut!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm sure you just got my e-mail, Greg.  

Hoping that the cold weather stays for this week and weekend  :wink:


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 6, 2004)

3PM in lovely North Billerica, MA and it is snowing outside my office window.  Large flakes, and it's coming down pretty good.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2004)

The long-term forecast is looking promising, assuming that we can make it through Fri-Sat, which, at worse case, will be rain showers and 40's and best case will be 30's and snow.  Temps will be in the 10's-30's next week according to NOAA weather radio.  I can feel it!!!  The season is here!  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2004)

I hope you're right thetrailboss. This storm was minor for us - just an inch or two of snow, sleet, and freezing rain...


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 7, 2004)

about 4 inches with frezing rain on top in west dover.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 7, 2004)

The forecast looks good after this Sunday with plenty of cold air that could last uninterrupted well into the first part of January. Several potential storm systems with snow forecasted during the same period.

Fingers crossed that it doesn't get so cold that storms can't form over the Northeast (like last January...Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!).


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2004)

JimG. said:
			
		

> The forecast looks good after this Sunday with plenty of cold air that could last uninterrupted well into the first part of January. Several potential storm systems with snow forecasted during the same period.
> 
> Fingers crossed that it doesn't get so cold that storms can't form over the Northeast (like last January...Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!).



And the January before  :wink: 

Though I would rather have cold than rain.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 7, 2004)

Less than 1" in our yard this morning.

However, the cars are off the road....


----------



## DJAK (Dec 7, 2004)

Been snowing here near Attitash all day. A light snow but steady. It's very dense though, like an inch of manmade stuff on everything. Looks like a few more in the works before any changeover to sleet. 

This one could be a good net gain.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2004)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Less than 1" in our yard this morning.
> 
> However, the cars are off the road....



The Pat's Peak webcam shows some icing.  www.patspeak.com   :-?


----------



## skijay (Dec 7, 2004)

I only got about 1 inch of snow and then the unplowed roads got icy. I Got a chance to try out the snow tires last night!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 7, 2004)

We put NEW snow tires on both cars last week and it felt good to drive on them this morning.  Watching other cars sliding of the roads and into the woods this morning was interesting, it'll interesting on the ride home...it always happens on the first day of winter conditions.

Drive slow and safe, leave the speed work to when you're on the slopes.


----------



## MtnMagic (Dec 7, 2004)

It looked extremely promising as it started to snow this afternoon. We received about an inch until it turned to freezing rain around 5pm. I can't imagine it raining all night tonight but the forecast says rain as the temps warm up.  It doesn't get any whiter than the Presies, with Franconia Ridge along with Cannon, the Kinsmans and the Kilkenny (Mt's Weeks and Cabot) also Mt's Waumbek and Starr King have that marvelously "deep white" at the summits. Such beauty! 

Time for skiing, skating and 'shoeing everyday soon. Enjoyment!


----------



## DJAK (Dec 7, 2004)

Had about 3 hours of heavy sleet/snow after a day of light snow right near Attitash.

About 4 inches of the stuff down right about now. Still coming down heavy. The snow plows are having a hard time because it is so dense and heavy. The banks re getting huge even tough we've only had a few inches.

There's a shot at some natural terrain opening in the coming days because this stuff is as dense as it gets.

From the radar looks like we may escape any significant ncp.
DJAK


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 7, 2004)

I left the office around 5:20 and it was raining.  The roads were slippery with rain landing on ice, interesting....

Witnessed different driving habits of others from this morning, much slower...


----------



## MtnMagic (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow DJAK, it's colder East in Conway than up here North in Lancaster. I'd rather have the snow. Icy conditions make things too dangerous. 
________________
Bring on the snow -- I've the gear!


----------



## MtnMagic (Dec 7, 2004)

I hear you Charlie. I've done scary 360's down these hills during ice storms before. Hope it doesn't happen again. Let it rain, or let it snow, please no more death defying drives. 
________________
My heart can't take too many more!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 8, 2004)

WHen all was said and done this AM, about 4" with Crust at Sunday River this AM.


----------

